# First bodybuilding comp....... Mr Plymouth 2013 first timers



## MartinWinston (Jun 28, 2013)

A few pics from my first bodybuilding competition. I was very excited on the day and loved the whole experience. With only 16 week prep @Pscarb had a lot of work on his hands.

I've got the bug now..... Hopefully move on to bigger and better things for 2014


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking good mate, not sure about your expression in the 2nd pic though 

How did you place?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

well done mate,great condition..


----------



## MartinWinston (Jun 28, 2013)

Haha thanks mate, I think I selected the wrong pic to post! Lol!

I came a very close 2nd


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Well done mate and look really good


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Brilliant mate, well done. Am working with Paul too but no desire to compete, bet it's an amazing feeling though to culminate all that effort. Good stuff


----------



## Beastwithin81 (Sep 27, 2013)

Not these photos again! I must see these on everything I look at


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats mate, 2nd place in your first show is awesome and you were very lean, much leaner than I was for my 1st time haha!


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

well done you .I only placed thrid in my first show


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ha ha, you flaunt yourself mate, you have earned it :thumbup1:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ridiculously lean, good effort!


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

first show? wow good future ahead


----------

